# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Blonk!-Boing!-Bonkers OOOOHHH! Ding-Donging-Zonking Doopity-Doos! (Poetry!)

## WolfLarsen

Wolf Larsens Crazy-Oh-My-God-WOW-Poems will now go into this thread!

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Fertile Poetry of Wolf Larsen
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I explode into millions of poems!
And now thousands of Wolf Larsens are growing in all your minds!
And suddenly all the lampposts & trees & skyscrapers of the world turn into the endless giant penises of Wolf Larsen growing out of the planet!
And all winter long the poetry of Wolf Larsen is percolating & percolating around the planet...
And when spring comes,
Its a giant explosion of fauvist words all over everyone & everything!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Reverse Forward
A poem by Wolf Larsen
For Karlheinz Stockhausen

I put a plate of Wolf Larsenism in front of you
And you start eating the body of Wolf Larsen but you cant stop eating and suddenly thousands of years have passed and youre still eating more & more Wolf Larsen
And then theres a BIG BANG and you suddenly start ****ting endless planets & suns & moons out of your ******* 
And so you start running for the Emergency Room of the Hospital
But the street turns into a run-on sentence
And now youre swimming upstream through a run-on sentence
Until youre standing above you watching yourself being lowered into your grave

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Poet Creates Fall
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Poems everywhere are growing out of each other
And endless fall colors are splashing all over the poems
Leaves are falling from the forests that are growing out of our crotches
And Halloween pumpkins are laughing & laughing at the political debates between the capitalist politicians
I pull out my Dick and I urinate fall colors all over the world

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Fall Colors Screaming at Me
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Phrases of poetry and different styles of architecture and the screams of humanity are all swirling around me
As I walk from one universe into another
As I walk from one poem into another
And then I start running through the poem as daggers are flying around me
And all the deranged madmen & madwomen of the Demopublican & Republicrat parties are chasing after me with their nuclear missiles growing out of their crotches
As I scream out for the space aliens to save me

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen
Advance permission is given to all to share and reproduce this poem, whether in physical or Internet form, as long as the poem is not edited, credit is given to the author, and the intent of such reproduction is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

New Wave Hard On
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m cooking 2 castrated penises over the fire
Your eyeballs are being eaten by my cat
Your millions of bellybuttons are singing rock-&-roll to the toads in the rainforest
Your feet were swallowed by the land on another planet
And now your brains are splattered all over this song,
Do you love me?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Two Dogs ****ing on Top of Gods Bald Head
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem beeps & vwoops & bwoops all over the place in a cyclone of noises
And then the entire human race jumps out of the poem
And all the space aliens jump into the poem
And then the poem circles around you before it flies off into somebody elses imagination


A clacka - A clacka - A clacka 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The freight train runs through the splashing fall colors
While the Canadian geese fly from one planet to another

Both poems Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

All the Space Aliens Have Insomnia
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The intergalactic penis happiness arrives on the flying zucchinis
Millions of puppies jump out of all the intergalactic penises and demand to be eaten
Meanwhile, everyone is traveling to the other planets floating around in your cats imagination
Then giant floating testicle monsters begin singing opera
And all the singing makes all the doorbells go insane

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

You can watch Wolf Larsen perform his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Let Your Growing Belly Sing!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Let the Reign of Madness come and save us!
And I am the King of Madness!
Let my words sing their jism to you!
Open your legs to thousands of years of insanity!
Let millions of my opera singers sing their sins inside of you!
Feel your womb grow with the Garden of Eden!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Monsters in My Head
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I grab the planet Earth and I rip it into pieces
And then I create a great collage of Cubist architecture with the pieces of the earth
I aim my ****-a-doodle-doo at the moon
And I piss all over the moon
And now the moon is covered with a yellow sea
I grab the entire universe in my hands
And I shove the entire universe into the toilet
And then I flush

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Somewhere Inside a Song
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Everything begins with the naked priests singing
In giant cathedrals growing on top of all our heads
And we’re all walking through outer space
That’s splashing out of a sound painting
Being created by a different species
With millions & millions of minds swimming around in its testicles

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Hallelujah to God’s Big Black Penis!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Another poem jumps out of God’s penis in heaven
And all the pink flamingos growing out of our crotches
Bow down before all of God’s creamy-white-words swimming down the sky
And the angels in our Balzacs all sing “hallelujah! Hallelujah!”
As millions of virgins on earth
Get pregnant from all the immaculate conception

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Gray, Gray, Gray
A poem by Wolf Larsen
Its so dreary outside I feel like climbing inside my own anus and staying there forever
I think Ill bring a bottle of whiskey with me

Home Sweet Home
A poem by Wolf Larsen
Me & a thousand tornadoes and a couple of transvestites
Were all living inside of my anus together
When suddenly a giant penis from outer space invaded my anus
So I summoned all the leprechauns of the Old Testament
To defend my anus
But the giant penis from outer space
Ejaculated this poem into my anus
And all the leprechauns transvestites & tornadoes in my anus
Have been living happily ever after ever since

All poems copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Violin is Playing Her Tongue & Your Vagina Dancing Together
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The blue sky escapes from your vagina and surrounds the planet Earth
And the stars above keep kissing & kissing your belly button
As you sing your female orgasm all over the canvas and create a painting
And you walk across the landscape of the painting
Further and further into your imagination

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Fly, Fly, Fly Away…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m flying my beautiful magical penis through thousands of poems
That are all dancing with Satan
At the luscious sex-dripping Immaculate Conception Orgy in Hell
Where huge vaginas the size of the universe
Swallow all the flying beautiful magical penises
Until the words are ejaculating out of this poem
And impregnating the world

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Circle of Hallucinations
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Thousands of images are jumping out of this line of poetry
And splashing all over the planet Earth
And endless clones of Wolf Larsen are devouring all the imagery
And now all the Wolf Larsen clones are ****ting rivers of words all over the page

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Need a Million New Words
A poem by Wolf Larsen
For Arnold Schoenberg

You’re flying around a chorus of spermatozoa
With thousands of giant collages growing out of everything around you
Huge paintings larger than anyone’s imagination
Are being splashed together with colors that exist only in other languages
Languages spoken only on other planets
And you’re trapped inside the box of the English language
Only a sledgehammer can save you

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen
Advance permission is given to all to share and reproduce this poem, as long as it is not edited, credit is given to the author, and the intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Happiness of Blood
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Everyone begins smearing themselves in the blood of the human sacrifices
As the blood rushes down the crosses & electric chairs
And all the cities fall out of the heavens
As oceans of human screams drown the world
And now the worldwide orgies begin

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Michelangelo’s David Sucking Me Off
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The two trumpets play half the human race devouring the other half
And then I take out my switchblade knife
And I carve up all the world cities into neon-crazy-sculptures
And the two trumpets become incestuous twins making love to each other
While the singer’s voice is so seductive
That all the space aliens of the universe begin masturbating to the beat-of-the-music
And this last phrase is me urinating all over the presidential elections

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

An Animal that Writes Poetry
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m Wolf
An ex-dockworker
With a bastard-******* cumming-a-lot from City College
Growing up I punched endless phrases of poetry into endless faces
With my fists I turned men’s faces into Cubist sculptures
And my thick pen has created the poetry of immaculate conception inside of hundreds of women
Perhaps some of you used to live in the cradle of human civilization inside my Balzac
Your eyes are blessed with my words

Copyright 2021 Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

My Tongue in Your Secret Place
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All I want is all of humanity dancing to my poetry
All I want is to carve my poetry into all the planets of the universe
All I want is to carve my poetry all over God’s skin
All I want is to spurt my warm words into your womb
While your husband watches and plays his poetry with his little pen

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

How Poetry is Born
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The naked Poets squat over the earth and **** the seeds of poetry everywhere
And then the fields of poetry grow for miles & miles across the fertile earth
Until giant vibrating machines cum to harvest all the poetry
Which gives all the women orgasms that splash across the fields of poetry
Adding that extra flavor to the poetry
And then the words of poetry percolate & swirl & jumble in the huge poetry vats 
Inside the Poetry Temples
Where everyone welcomes the poetry with their naked bodies in the Poetry Rituals of Immaculate Conception

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Park Bench With a View of the Planet Earth
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A bird sings the giant mushroom clouds to you
While fall grows around the bird like some red-&-brown disease
Meanwhile all the huge herpes sores in the ground are swallowing up all the people
While endless clones of Pavarotti jump out of all our penises & vaginas
And the endless Pavarotti clones sing the eulogy of the human race

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Invent the Unthinkable
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Symphonies made out of jumping musical notes & flying buildings & tumbling skies
Paintings breathing with angry paint & smiling splashing spermatozoa & colorful verbs
Sculptures dancing with curving nouns & talking adjectives & Cubist screams
Modern Dancers painting phrases of poetry with the movements of their bodies
Dancing bodies on stage creating beautiful words that dont exist yet
And Poets that write poetry with sledgehammers

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Blanger - blup?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A man with 2 Statue of Libertys sticking out of his chest
Shows me the subway tunnel of a vagina between his two legs
So I jump into his subway tunnel
And I find myself walking through a field of talking strawberries
With a sky of delicious blueberry planets overhead
So I eat the poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Bluugom Empphhh!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

George Washington gets on his knees and grabs John F. Kennedy’s Eiffel Tower
And now George Washington’s mouth is singing a Fernand Leger painting to John F. Kennedy’s Eiffel Tower
And Jackson Pollock pulls out his paintbrush and starts spurting Abstract Expressionism all over George Washington & John F. Kennedy
As George Washington & John F. Kennedy create a Cubist sculpture together
And all the Artists pull out their paintbrushes and start spurting bright exotic colors all over the world
And now the entire world is a fauvist painting

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Biiiiiing! AAAAppph! RRRRRR!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I start grabbing tornadoes out of my mind and throwing them all over the North American landscape
I pull out my penis and with my penis I start attacking all the skyscrapers of the Chicago skyline
I scream a tidal wave of destruction across the universe
Then I laugh endless paintings splashing out of my mouth
While I urinate Gothic architecture all over the world

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Doodle - Blap!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You watch as millions of Salvador Dali faces are oozing & oozing down the sky
Then the sky splits in half and a naked Jesus Christ on a Harley motorcycle
Zoooooms down out of the sky
And the naked Jesus Christ is farting out mushroom clouds
All over as he zooooms around & around the earth
And everybody begins screaming & screaming as they all flow up into God’s anus in heaven
And now the cockroaches & ants smile as they dance the minuet together around & around the earth

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Bug’s Brains! Bug’s Brains! Bug’s Brains!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Bugs are eating the sky
While the phrases of poetry are jumping all about
And the sidewalks are all diving out of all the bugs’ brains
Bugs’ brains! Bugs’ brains! Bugs’ brains!
While the railroad trains railroad trains railroad trains roll through the phrases of poetry
Which crawl over the skin of the reader

Copyright 2020 Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Concerto for Piccolo
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The Piccolo creates a sculpture right in front of you
While the violins go searching in all directions for delicious insanities
Then all the classical sculptures in Italy begin dancing to the tuba
While the harp touches all of our naked bodies
And then all the words go running off into everybodys brains

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

HTML Giant interviews Wolf Larsen:
http://htmlgiant.com/author-spotligh...h-wolf-larsen/

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Electoral College of Crack Heads
A poem by Wolf Larsen

President George Washington is smoking crack with all the members of Congress
While God pulls all the cities of the world out of his butt
And God throws all the cities of the world into your imagination
Where all the cities grow into urban collages & symphonies bashing-and-bashing into each other
Until all the solar systems of the universe start bleeding out of your body

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Broadway Limited
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I grab all of Manhattan in my hands and I start eating Manhattan like a slice of pizza
Then giant 100 story flowers start sprouting out of everybody’s heads
And sitting on the flower petals are beautiful naked men & women
All playing musical instruments
In a sensual symphony dripping with love juices

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Eating the Dandelions
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Phrases of poetry and giant penises are swirling around each other
And the sky is filled with dancing verbs
While the sun keeps crashing yellow music through everything
Until the cats & dogs are all dancing on top of your grave

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Wiping My *** with Autumn Leaves
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the giant penises holding up the sky
Are ejaculating bright colors all over the universe
While Plato is inside of my Balzac
Giving a philosophy lesson to all the Dostoevsky characters there
And then the Poet unzips the sky
And lets endless laughing words fall all over the earth

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Oooooooohhh…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The French horn plays a big female orgasm
While the violins are playing tornado after tornado after tornado
And that’s when the piccolo throws a butterfly out into the middle of a tornado
And the flute dives down into the big pussy of hell
And then the French horn plays your young face turning into an old face in the mirror

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

BOOM - dada - BOOM BOOM!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The African drums play the clouds dancing & dancing around the Earth
The African drums play Cubist rhythms
The African drums play the Gothic architecture spurting & splashing & crashing all over the Earth
And with the drums the human race sings its shouts & cries for liberation from its capitalist masters
The drums - ! - the drums - ! - the drums! 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Concerto for Anal Sex
A poem by Wolf Larsen

We go through the air on flying cats
And we land at the Symphony Hall of Fauvist Butt ****ing
Where Attila the Hun being ****ed up the *** by Mickey Mouse
Is conducting the Erotic Symphony of Nipples
By Composer Hugh Hefner
And now the entire human race is having an orgasm together
And everything & everyone on the planet is dripping in joy

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Tie Me Up, Please!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the words in this poem are moaning & moaning
As all the words are whipping & whipping each other
This poem is dripping & dripping in naked human flesh
All the words twisting & squirming in ecstasy
The words dancing & dancing with the sounds of whipping & whipping
As a big tidal wave of orgasms are splashing out of this poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Father Time on Speed
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So the pilgrims are parachuting naked out of their Mayflower Penis in the sky
While jack-o-lanterns with legs are running all over the earth 
And Santa Claus & Jesus Christ are flying around in a sleigh and ejaculating Christmas all over the world
And then Old Man Time pulls Baby New Year out of his butt
And now Abraham Lincoln & George Washington are eating Baby New Year over a romantic candlelight dinner
To celebrate Valentines Day
And then winter crashes into pieces
As promiscuous spring ****s everyone
And summer goes insane and winds up in a mental asylum
So fall stages a coup détat
And now the pilgrims are

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen appears on Lobo Den Podcast:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Let’s Invite Wolf Larsen Over for Dinner!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All I want is cannibalism 24 hours a day!
All I want is beers & wolves & wild dogs ravaging through the streets and devouring everyone!
Let’s paint canvases with splattering & dripping human blood!
Let’s erect fornicating sculptures all over our public squares!
Let’s knock down all the boring buildings!
And erect new buildings in the shape of vaginas & breasts & nipples!
Let’s paint all the buildings a fauvist bright lovefest of colors!
Let’s create orgasms out of art and art out of orgasms!
Let’s plow through the art & literary worlds with humongous penises!
Let’s **** everything with art!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.


Wolf the Two-Legged Animal
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am Wolf
I am the Great Gobbledygook
I am the Minister of Masturbation
I am the Saint of Syphilis
My poetry of giant penises grows past the sky
Even god worships Me!
The songs of the Saint of Syphilis
Are a delicious white warm gobbledygook of words
That percolate & percolate in the Grand Kingdom of Poetry in my Balzac
My Balzac is a Great Temple!
And I am the Hero of Herpes!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Fishing in a Vagina for Fresh Salmon
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Baroque-rococo insanities begin jumping out of everyone’s mouths
And now you’re walking through a flood of Baroque-rococo insanities splashing down both sides of the street
While your erection crashes into the moon
And all the Canadian geese begin singing opera to the flying squirrels
As the sun hits you upside the head with the morning

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Sid Vicious Sitting on God’s Throne
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Salvador Dali is singing punk-rock
While the entire Roman army is dancing naked around him
And all the airplanes are falling & crashing everywhere
As the music ****s all the listeners up the ***
And now all the armies of the world rip off their clothes
And the big Anal Sex Immaculate Conception Ceremonies begin

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Bubble Gum Bootie
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m eating poetry 
While 10,000 penises are squirming & squiggling all around me
And the sun is shining a big yellow female orgasm across the solar system
While I **** a bunch of skyscrapers out of my butt and create the famous Chicago skyline
And Attila the Hun’s Army of Dancing Transvestites
Are creating a bizarre-moving-painting-of-human-bodies
All around me as
I swallow the entire Milky Way Galaxy
And now I’m hugging the universe

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Wolf Larsen Wins the Noble Prize of Butt-****ing
A poem by Wolf Larsen

10 million mes are jumping out of me
And all the 10 million mes are devouring the sunlight
While the rivers of joy are splashing & flowing wherever you look
And erotic planets of endless nipples
Begin floating out of this poem
And up into your eyes

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

My Magical Music
a poem by Wolf Larsen

The Poet’s tongue reaches to the Great Vagina in the center of the Universe
And while 10,000 suns shine through the delicious bellybutton of the Goddess of the Universe
The Poet’s tongue plays classical guitar with the Great Vagina
And then billions of solar systems splash out of the Great Vagina

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen
P.S. As the Poet’s Magical Tongue helped create all the solar systems of the universe, please award Me the Nobel Prize for Cunnilingus.
Thank you

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Flute Concerto for Marie Antoinette’s Bosom
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The flute is flying passed 1,000 blue skies
While the harpsichord is skipping through hundreds of whorehouses
Before it reaches the stoplight
And now the oboe is playing all the orgies of Versailles
And then the saxophone bashes through everything and laughs
As the guillotine blade comes down

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Henry Moore & Larry Flynt Kissing Each Other
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A Henry Moore sculpture is ****ing a playboy centerfold
And human flesh & poetry are dancing & dancing together
While 10,000 erections are sticking out of this poem
And the Poet is painting pink & black skin with words
And all the dirty vulgar words are screaming & screaming out of this poem
While Mary of Nazareth smiles and takes her clothes off

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen's poetry is on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Crickets Singing Songs for Dancing Store Manikins
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I sleep using the blue sky as my pillow
The earth & the moon are my testicles
And the black hole in the center of the universe is my booty hole
You ate my Maxwell Street Polish Sausage a year ago
With kisses as French fries
I love you with all the madmen inside the earth & moon

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Love is White & Creamy!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I will ejaculate the Atlantic & Pacific Oceans all over the faces of bliss!
Ejaculate!
The vultures in my mouth will devour all the planets of the solar system!
Long live syphilis!
I am every song of 10 million songs in every Balzac!
Sing!
Sing all the songs of our Balzacs!
Penis!
Now!
Oh happiness to the blue elephants of our wet dreams!
Fly!
Fly blue elephants fly!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

I Am The Grand ****ter!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For Myself!

I **** my great poetry into the toilet bowl and all the birds happily sing around me!
I piss my grand poetry upon a tree and all the flowers grow out of the ground in a splash of colors around me!
I masturbate and all the symphony orchestras of the world join the rhythms of my right hand & great phallus in creating wonderful music!
I am The Wolf of Larsen!
I am a great Caligula of poetry!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Wolf Larsen the Transvestite Vampire of Transvestitevania
A poem by Wolf Larsen

7 green leprechauns are carrying me on my golden toilet through the crowded streets
And at the sight of the Grand Poet the people are all falling to their knees
And all the people are singing out the Great Seven Words:
****! Piss! ****! ****! Cocksucker! Mother****er! & Tits!
And now the Nobel Prize Committee of Crackheads
Are crowning me with a giant-neon-blinking-dildo on top of my head
And throwing a million bucks at my feet!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Ding-dong-dippity-do-da-dee
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You’re riding on top of a Tyrannosaurus Rex
Down a highway made out of bright colors & musical notes & beautiful words
Along the way sensual sculptures are making love to each other
And handsome eunuchs are flying around your head
And all the handsome eunuchs are singing pop art paintings to you
And you reach the end of the highway and see Wolf Larsen & the Roman Emperor dancing naked together
Beneath a sky dripping with God’s cum

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Coltrane & Davis up-and-down on a Seesaw
A poem by Wolf Larsen

He plays abstract expressionism out of his sax
The other is playing rivers of heroin out of his trumpet
They both are painting canvas after canvas of jazz
As I sit here more drunk than all the everything flying around me
After the nuclear war, will the world still be here tomorrow?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen acts out his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Ding! Ding! Ding!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Halloween jumps out of the vagina of Thanksgiving
Thanksgiving explodes into endless spermatozoa
Meanwhile, the United States of America is being invaded by billions of space alien penises
Then the Devils Penis crashes out of the ground in Paris, France
It stands even taller than the Eiffel Tower!
Then scientists discover that the 9 planets of the solar system
Are gigantic herpes sores inside of a space aliens vagina known as the solar system
Stay tuned to this channel for more herpes!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Space Alien Playing the Clarinet
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The clarinet flies around millions of vaginas growing everywhere
Then the clarinet dashes & skips & jumps across one solar system after another
And now the clarinet is running thousands of years ahead
And then the clarinet runs two thousand years back
And the clarinet laughs around Jesus dying on the cross

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

We Aim Our Shotguns at the Setting Sun
A poem by Wolf Larsen

We’re all riding giant ladybugs through huge gothic nightmares
We’re all eating huge eyeballs that are floating out of the radios
Suddenly rainbows are crashing everywhere
And our genitals start screaming at us night & day
Our faces turn into masks 
And we don’t even recognize ourselves in the mirror
That’s when we all turn into fish and swim away to other planets

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Horn Concerto on LSD
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A giant strawberry on legs walks up to you
And sings you a space alien opera
Suddenly you become a giant testicle on two legs
And you begin singing the Opera of Pornographic Movies to the space aliens
Then the space aliens paint the universe into existence

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

My Tyrannosaurus Rex Ate the Title of this Poem
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A bunch of erotic sculptures are screaming poetry at me
So I grab the Eiffel Tower and I **** the North American continent with it
I grab the Empire State Building and I **** the European continent with that
And then I ejaculate poetry for 40 days & 40 nights
And I create the Atlantic Ocean with my poetry cum

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Endless Canadian Geese Flying Out of a Trombone
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I pull out the Giant Pen between my legs
And endless flocks of Canadian geese fly out of my Giant Pen
And the Canadian geese fly through the swirling mass of rotating solar systems surrounding us
And the Canadian geese fly into the vaginas & mouths & anuses of all the space aliens
And now the bellies of all the space aliens begin swelling with the South Side of Chicago

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Trombone Concerto in an Insane Asylum
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The trombone starts creating monsters screaming everywhere
The flute plays a most delicious cannibalism
While the trombone plays circles of happy schizophrenia around & around the music
The trumpet plays the sun growing larger & larger
And the timpani drums play all the planets exploding

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

What is Real?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A face that does not exist
Is talking to you
From millions of places that didn’t exist a moment ago
And suddenly thousands of people that don’t exist
Are screaming at you from a past that doesn’t exist either

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Deep Fake Poem - Now with Peanut Butter Crack-Cocaine Flavor!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

An 18 wheeler truck that doesnt exist
Is crashing into a poem that does exist
And then phrases of poetry that dont exist
Are fighting phrases of poetry that do exist
And 10,000 different faces of the American President are saying 10,000 different things
And some of the American President faces exist but others dont
So, are the nuclear missiles cumming or not?
And World War 3 both is and is not happening at the same time

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Dog Eats Planet
A poem by Wolf Larsen

These giant insane trees growing out of everybody’s crotches can’t possibly exist!
But the colorful birds on the branches singing beautiful erotic orgies do exist!
But this planet I’m walking on can’t possibly exist!
What about the giant mushroom cloud over there?
Does that exist?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Nothing Exists! Everything Exists!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You’re walking on a planet that can’t possibly exist
And are all these flying eyeballs spying on you?
And does that guy over there exist?
He keeps yelling George Orwellian poetry at all the penises running around!
Wait a minute! That is George Orwell!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Art…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Art jumps out of the barrel of a gun
And the gun shoots asteroids & comets through the desert of Salvador Dali’s mind
And then Wolf Larsen aims the gun at General Franco
And turns the brains of General Franco into a beautiful abstract canvas splattering everywhere

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Only Cannibalism Can Save Us from Sanity!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Listen to the opera singers sing of endless pussy juices splashing from sea to shining sea!
The opera singers sing an endless maze of poetry
They sing endless phrases of poetry flying around each other
Their voices **** the air with endless sensuality
The blood of war flows off the stage and through the audience
While the male & female voices copulate together
And then we all clap and go home and wait for World War 3

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Woo-hoo!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the yesterdays & tomorrows are crashing out of this poem
And all of the thousands of lizards in your brains are eating this poem
And your penis blasts off to 10,000 different planets
Hey!
I’m hi!
How ‘bout you?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Dizzy Millions of Charlie Parkers Flying Around Us
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So were all walking through a giant forest of marijuana together 
And flying happy ladybugs are spurting Picassos spermatozoa all over us
And then a river of Dostoyevsky flows through all our brains
And the trumpet is playing inside our testicles
And the 10 million madmen in all our testicles
Are in love with your blue sky

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

In My Studio Apartment…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Poetry is growing out of my walls
Fertilized by the spermatozoa of music
While the ceiling opens up
Into an endless orgasm of Baroque-rococo art
Spurting all the way to the heavens
And now everyone in heaven
Is pregnant from Wolf Larsen

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Wicked Witch of Larsenville
A poem by Wolf Larsen

With evil books of sorcery piled all the way to the ceiling
And endless dark words stewing in a giant pot on the fire 
And dead soldiers with evil spirits standing guard at the entrance
Of the medieval torture chambers filled with the music of human screams
Heard night & day
The Poet’s Mother sits on a throne of castrated testicles
Where she smiles like a jack-o’-lantern 
And serves her giant pet lizard human body parts
In exquisite soups of human blood
Served in a grand ballroom of dancing decomposing corpses hanging from the ceiling
In that haunted apartment
Somewhere in Satan’s oozing brains

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

November Sunlight in My Balls!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My poetry infects you with dancing sunlight
And then you start dancing with poetry visions flying around you
And the poetry in your brains & your balls dance together
Then the Poet paints you in a delirium of words
As you jump off the planet Earth
And into outer space

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Gondola Floating Through a Love Canal in Venice
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The flute & piccolo are on a gondola traveling through a lovely maiden’s vagina
Inside the lovely maiden’s vagina
The violins are summoning up huge herpes mountains and luscious valleys of chlamydia
And inside this lovely maiden’s vagina
Sir George Solti is conducting the marvelous Symphony of Syphilis
As all the dancing spermatozoa
Inside the lovely maiden’s vagina
Sing an exquisite chorus of cunnilingus together
As the American President’s tongue unleashes the timpani drums of the female orgasm
Flooding out of the lovely maiden’s vagina
And all over the President’s face

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Somewhere Else that’s Here
A poem by Wolf Larsen

In a studio apartment inside your head
Are 10,000 clones of somebody else
All creating a new world with a poem
That is being planted all over the planet
By computers

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Restaurant Review on Segregation City News
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Strawberry Cum-in Your-Face is the exquisite specialty
Of Chef Insane & Alcoholic at the Bordello Bourgeois Restaurant
In the trendy up-&-up rent neighborhood
Of Liberal Blue State Pick-Your-Noseville
On the White Side of Segregation City
We give the restaurant five stars so
Cum on down
(and thanks for the white envelope with all the Benjamin Franklin Portraits)

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

An Opera-Painting of Your Wife
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The bass between my legs sings your wife a sensuous song of love
While your wife’s nipples in her see-through négligée sing an aria of want & need together
And Pavarotti sings Wolf Larsen walking up the red carpet to your wife waiting in bed
And Paul Gauguin paints Wolf Larsen making your wife happy in sensuous dripping colors
While Salvador Dali paints your right hand & writing instrument writing a poem together in a desert in Spain

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Her Voice is Strawberry with Nipples
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You’re running through a field of sculptures & poems & musical notes growing everywhere
The plants & flowers & trees are all singing with a sexual spring exploding everywhere
Then you walk into an opera house where gods & demons
Are all singing with centuries of delicious sex
Then your right hand & your penis create the beginning and the ending of the world together

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Wolf & Little Miss Red Robin Hood
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The millions & zillions of opera singers in my balls
Want to sing you a most beautiful flood of music!
In this forest of phrases of poetry surrounding us
Our naked bodies will sing a most beautiful duet together
And the masterpiece of art swelling in your tummy afterwards
Will fill your life full of love

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

South Side Poet
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I punch the Chicago skyline with my fist
And the Chicago skyline crashes down
And then I pull out my Dick Cheney
And I pee all over everybody in the universe as the space aliens beg for more
Suddenly, fish begin jumping & frolicking in all the seas of Wolf Larsen’s pee on planets everywhere
Then I take a **** on stage at the Metropolitan Opera House
And the audience gives me a standing ovation and yells out “Encore!”
And that’s when I spit my poetry into the faces of the audience
And I walk offstage into the big wet vagina at the end of the poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Naked Words with My Tongue Sauce
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Because the tidal wave of cum splashing to the new world is wonderful!
So many different languages inside of our Balzacs!
Imagine a pornographic movie directed by the sculptor Henry Moore!
Imagine erection-skyscrapers writing poetry all over the passing wet sky! 
Ive got the seeds of poetry growing in the two oceans down below!
Soon our naked bodies will be creating poetry together in the big orgy poetry reading!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Coughing and Coughing…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

It was too many insanities pretending to be sanites
It was too much tomorrow in our yesterday, and vice versa
Yes, I’m ****ing Shakespeare up the *** again!
But all the sailboats in our Balzacs want to go sailing up the big postmodern sea
To a huge sun calling up to all the swimming Poets
Am I a homeless Roman Emperor or what?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Blue & Yellow Poem
A poem by Wolf Larsen

It’s a poem with bullet holes all over it
It’s a poem with Art Nouveau façades & doorways
It’s a poem of miles & miles of marijuana growing everywhere
It’s a poem with thousands of voices screaming poetry 24 hours a day
It’s a poem with a silent dying whisper

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Opera in the Park
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Two men in the bushes are creating an erotic sculpture together
One sings in a deep voice that creates the blue sky
The other sings in a higher voice that creates flowers growing on all the planets
Then asteroids & comets begin shooting across the sky
And all the angels in heaven sleep naked together under the stars

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

An interview with Wolf Larsen:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Poets are Painters, & Vice versa
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I paint Matisse all over the walls & ceilings of our living rooms
In words
And we sit on our Art Nouveau thrones
As we talk to each other across the universe
We open our mouths and collages of sculpture & painting & opera all dance together in one voice
After we have conquered all the planets

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Poet Laureate of Harold’s Chicken Shack
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I run naked through the downtown crowds with my sword drawn
As I scream out my poetry to the gods in everyone’s testicles
Then I run up to the statue of a man on a horse and proclaim myself to be the greatest God of Words in all the universe!
And I chop the man off the horse and I mount the horse
As I demand that the pigeons honor me by ****ting their Nobel Prizes for Literature all over me
And when the police come I serenade them with an obscene opera of poetry
Before I am honored with a hail of bullets and fall to my death

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Bouquet of Flowers
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I sing you a luscious sunset dripping all over you
And the violins play my smile creating a garden of Eden growing all around you
Then the harp plays my kisses lifting you up into the air
And now the timpani drums are playing the wild animals inside of us
I sing you an Art Deco skyscraper
While the flute plays your valley of wildflowers opening up to poetry
And together we create a symphony of wonder
And the spring rains are about to come any moment
And soon a happy tree of singing birds begins growing inside of you

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Sun Dripping the Devil’s Jism All Over Us
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Words are dripping out of the poems like paint
And I paint still-lifes of derangement & chaos
That swallow the viewer in tidal waves
Of opera voices floating out of the mouths of the dead
This poem is filled with gravestones

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Just Starting on Weed & a Six Pack
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Im not a penis because of the soup!
You are my Eastern Bloc on fire!
I love you as much as the rabbits love nuclear war!
Lets dance to rapid-rapid-round-and-round music!
My penis! My penis! My penis!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

I Am in Your Balls?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

We are only as crazy as each other
We ate our way through the universe until we got here
We jumped through the oceans and then went through several phases of cubism on land
Before we became humans
What will make us extinct?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Big Bang Jumps Out of My Pen!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Up jumps in front of you
Then you jumps in front of you
And you and you are staring at each other
Suddenly, the planet changes
And verbs are eating everything alive
Then a bird lands on your shoulder, and tells you it does not exist
Then you become a bird
And you fly away into this poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Wednesday with Cherry Sauce All Over
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Once upon a time
All the words rioted against the Poet
So the Poet pulled out his Dick and urinated all over the English language
Then a transvestite Idi Amin & the naked Roman army showed up
And everybody lived happily ever after

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Glenn Miller Band Being Listened to by Some Space Alien on the Other Side of the Universe
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the inanimate objects in your studio apartment are laughing & crying
The coffee maker is singing your 2nd favorite drug to you
The liquor store is screaming at you from two blocks away
A vagina sings some words to you from the telephone
And then a chorus of mushroom clouds sings mankind’s future

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Train Into Your Head
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m scrambling you up into my brains
While the blue & green vomit of the world rolls around-&-around each other
As the Poet takes out the Big Pen between his legs and urinates words all over the ground
And the sun in the sky smiles a big psycho smile all over us

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Words Are Growing Out of the Trees
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The words are all singing their chaos
The words are dancing & dancing in chaos around-&-around the reader
And the reader is running through thousands of vaginas
While all the penises sing the stars up into the sky
And a bunch of tomorrows start knocking on the reader’s door

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Opera of Everything
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the statues are walking out of the art museums and down the streets to the bars & whorehouses
Then all the capitalist politicians (dressed like clowns) are flying around like bats as they blabber & promise & lie
Meanwhile, everyone is painting their sexual fantasies all over the walls of the buildings
And now all the walls of the city are a pornographic canvas of Cubism & Fauvism & Impressionism
And finally, the naked orgies in the streets begin under the smiling gaze of the Big Dick Emperor in the sky

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Poet is a Porno Magician
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I feel yet another poem percolating in my balls!
I simply cannot resist ejaculating poetry all over everyone & everything!
Let the human race get on their knees naked before me!
And they shall receive my gooey white poetry all over their faces!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Music of His Lips Upon My ****
A poem by Wolf Larsen

His lips on my Dick are moving to the rhythms of Tchaikovsky’s Symphonies!
As his mouth moves up-&-down 100 art movements are shining upon us from the sun!
All the factories across the world are producing endless phrases of poetry!
All the painters of the world are painting masterpieces with my splashing spermatozoa!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Clowns & Flying Penises & Drunken Space Aliens
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A thousand clowns are flying penises around & around the
Phrases of poetry that are flying around & around the flying penises
And then a drunken space alien barfs a million naked Mary Poppins falling out of the sky
And then a giant flying nipple crashes into the planet Earth
And all the volcanoes spurt fauvist poetry & colors up into the sky

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

It’s Raining on Another Planet
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A dog ran up to you and demanded to be eaten
And then all the words of this poem devoured the dog in a delicious feast
The spirit of the dog floated up to heaven and bit God in the ***
That’s when God shat all the churches & cathedrals all over the planet
And all the priests & altar boys danced & danced together in all the churches & cathedrals
And all the priests & altar boys danced & danced happily ever after

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Romantic Opera on Mount Everest 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

As she sings her vagina flies up to the moon
As he sings his penis shoots off to the stars
Her nipples begin broadcasting radio programming across outer space
His spermatozoa are words just itching to be splashed all over the page
When she opens her legs to him she already wants to make a baby with a stranger

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Sing a Gothic Greatness
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I give you all my tornadoes
Symphonies crash around me wherever I walk
My phrases of poetry jump off the ground and zoom off to everywhere
And everyone in the streets sings in opera voices their despair & frustrations & mounting anger
And I daydream happily of the day when I will be a guillotine operator

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Dog Jumps Out of this Poem, and Then
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The dog is chasing after the blue sky
A tornado jumps out of the dogs brains
And now the dog is chasing after the tornado as the tornado flies around-&-around the reader
The reader eats the dog, jumps on top of the tornado, and the reader rides the tornado off into the sunset
And then the sunset explodes into a bunch of words flying everywhere

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs more poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

How Will the Poem End?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem sings in all directions
The beats of the poem go boom & bang across thousands of years
Instruments both ancient & modern play the poem together
The poem began when the first man stood upright
And the poem will continue to play until the mushroom clouds come
Or will artificial intelligence end the poem?

----------


## WolfLarsen

2020
a poem by Wolf Larsen

A tidal wave of hopelessness splashes out of the poem
As I paint the entire city an empty dark Gothic abyss
And everyone’s sexual genitalia begins playing medieval music
All the dogs of the city become so lonely they begin devouring themselves
The cats begin devouring each other
And the people have all starved to death into dust

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Bring Back the Guillotine, Please!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Rivers & seas & oceans of blood from endless wars!
Disabled veterans begging in the streets abandoned by the government!
Endless rooms of gold for the rich! 
And pennies on payday for the workers!
From liberal Tweedledee to conservative Tweedledum the musical chairs of politicians changes nothing!
Divided by race & gender & nationality & religion & sexual preference - we workers fight each other - why?
Think of the bourgeois pigs going around-&-around on a rotisserie!
Doesn’t it make your mouth water?
Or am I just hungry?

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen
Advance permission is given to all to share/reproduce/publish the above poem as long as credit is given to the poet, the intent of such publication is not hostile, and the text of the poem is not edited.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Poem Sculpture
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem curves and rolls and turns around & around itself
The poem is a spontaneous sculpture of penises & breasts & booties all sticking out of each other
The poem throws sensuous words to the winds
Then the poem flies to all the cities of the world
Then the poem suddenly jumps out of all the cities of the world
And the poem throws the urban images of 200 countries all around us
As we dance to all the voices in our heads

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Santa Claus Sitting on the Toilet Reading Playboy Magazine
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A thousand naked monks are dancing in the forests of marijuana
And the naked nuns climbing up the magical marijuana forest to heaven
Are all singing of the Christmas joy of immaculate conception
While Jesus on the cross gets an erection
And the angels & devils exchange gifts of dildos & blowup dolls
While God & the Virgin Mary sing the Opera of 69 together

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

December Sunshine
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Penises & flowers are growing all around me
As I sing an opera to all the dogs ****ing around the world
Meanwhile, a dog with the face of the American President is humping my leg
While he humps my leg the dog is barking the State of the Union Address
And then all the US Congressman lower their pants and beg to be spanked by the Poet

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Love Poem to My Right Hand
A poem by Wolf Larsen

It’s a lovely summer day in Chicago
In December
And all the skyscrapers are ejaculating Santa Claus’ jism
All over the fertile earth
And now the fertile earth is pregnant with space aliens
And my love for you makes flowers grow out of everyone’s heads
Thank you, right hand!
For bringing so much luscious green valleys of joy into my life

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

My Balls Are Politically Incorrect
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The Garden of Eden grows inside her pussy
Her feet smell like a Hieronymus Bosch painting
Her swirling-around-eyes are as crazy as an anal sex opera on Mars
As she walks her booty moves like sexual symphonies
Her naked belly button for all to see in December whispers about global warming
I love her for one small moment of sunshine

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Another 6 Pack of Corona and…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m walking through a maze of marijuana on Mars
And all the naked Josephine Baker clones are dancing around me
And zillions of naked white men & naked black women 
Are creating beautiful art together everywhere
In the gardens of Eden growing all over the universe

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Dog Missing
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m not saying that insanity is the answer
But I’m not saying it isn’t
Or cannibalism
Yummy! 
But the greatest philosophy in the world
Comes out of that hole in my buttocks
Here puppy!
Yummy!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Here Comes My Seventh HIV Test!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Lets sing the Song of Syphilis to each other!
Giant genital wart mountains shall appear everywhere all over the great testicle of Earth!
We shall swim through the Seas of Gonorrhea!
Let us get on our knees and pray to Chlamydia!
We shall declare herpes to be our king!
Long live King Herpes!
And Chlamydia shall be our god!
Let us climb up the Genital Wart Mountains of the Himalayas!
While the Chicago Symphony Orchestra plays the wonderful Symphony of Syphilis!
And the grand finale is Gonorrhea winning the Nobel Peace Prize!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Is Human Flesh Delicious?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Let all the planets drip with blood!
Let our swords slash & cut through all the human languages!
Let the wrecking balls destroy the moon & the sun!
Poetry will destroy & create everything!
Sanity & insanity will devour everything!
And then sanity & insanity will devour each other!
Only the end of the poem can save you!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Opera of Man & Woman
A poem by Wolf Larsen

With his tongue he plays the Chicago Symphony Orchestra inside her pussy
And she sings a big splash of Jackson Pollock across the universe
Then her lips sing an operatic aria around his ****
Then his **** creates all of Mahler’s symphonies inside of her
And the violins play the growing chaotic frenzy of all the swooshing-swaying postmodernism in his Balzac
And now the trumpet plays the Great Charge of his postmodernism spurting everywhere
And the harp plays the man & woman floating up into the clouds together

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Blubba Blabber Blipper
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A big statue of a naked Greek God towering above me
Is giving a blow job to all the space aliens in heaven
That’s when Mickey Mouse floats down from His throne in the clouds
And now Mickey Mouse & all the ancient Greek gods are dancing around the big American Hamburger God Ronald McDonald
Then the ancient Greek gods go smoke crack somewhere
And Mickey Mouse & Ronald McDonald are now dancing a homoerotic ballet dance together
They both look so good in those white tights!
And Ronald McDonald & Mickey Mouse then fly off to ancient Rome on a flying chariot of reindeer driven by Santa
And then Ronald McDonald & Mickey Mouse get married in a wedding ceremony presided over by the Satanic priest Julius Caesar
But then the USA invades the ancient Roman Empire because of Julius Caesar’s marriage to the terrorist Osama bin Laden
So Julius Caesar, Osama bin Laden, Mickey Mouse, & Ronald McDonald all sail on the Mayflower to Mars with the pilgrims
And everybody enjoys happy booty hole ever after

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Honorable Chlamydia M. Herpes for President!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Vincent van Gogh & a prostitute are having sex inside a giant ear
That’s flying through outer space
Then God catches the ear and starts eating it
But then a space minnow ate God
And after that everybody got chlamydia and lived happily ever after

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Dandelions Growing All Over the Universe
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Millions & millions of the readers’ heads are bouncing & bouncing on the moon
And all the millions of readers’ heads are singing & singing love poems
To all the big Dick grasshoppers hopping from planet to planet
In a universe made out of the reader’s splattered brains

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Don Quixote Sucking Wolf Larsen’s Dick
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So I’m riding into town on a four-legged penis
And all the fair maidens in town open up their legs to me
And the fair maidens reach into their vaginas and pull out phrases of poetry miles & miles long
And the next thing the reader knows he’s entangled in miles & miles of poetry
And now I’m riding away on my four-legged penis
As the reader pleads with me to entangle him from all the miles & miles of poetry 
And then the sun & moon in the sky begin laughing

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

3 Days Sober
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You’re waltzing through the fires of a thousand vaginas
When suddenly an avalanche of giant testicles comes falling down the mountain
So you’re running for your life through a forest of giant pubic hairs
Trying frantically to escape from all the giant testicles falling & crashing all around you
But then you’re eaten by the end of the poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Oh Guillotine! I Love You! Please Come Back!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Washington DC & Wall Street are the biggest whorehouses on the planet!
The two political parties of liberal gobbledygook & conservative gobbledygook
Are two Looney Tunes sects of crazies with their fingers on the atomic button
The white & black politicians compete with each other to see which can **** more endless diarrhea
Out of those toilets in their faces
And the female politicians with their strap-ons
Ain’t no different than the male politicians
And every bourgeois pig has two hands
With a Democratic puppet on one hand
And a Republican puppet on the other

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen
Advance permission is given to all to share the above poem in either physical or Internet form, as long as credit is given to the poet, the wording of the poem is not changed in any manner, and the intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

December, 2020
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The entire world suddenly became a painting by Edward Munch
Everyone - all the billions & billions - began screaming & screaming as they walk through the streets and into your imagination
And then the billions of people ran off into the past
And all the robots ran off into the future
(because ai will inherit the earth)
All of humanity fell off the planet Earth
And the blue sky disappeared forever

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Wolf Larsen is the Napoleon of Words!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The world yearns to be conquered by me!
My sword is the greatest pen to ever splash beautiful words upon the page!
All the women open their legs to my words splashing inside of them!
The next generation is destined to be my sons & daughters!
All the men of the world stand in line for the Great Honor of being castrated by the Poet Wolf Larsen!
And all the human race sings my poems together!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Planting the Seeds of Poetry
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Her smile is the sunrise & the sunset making love to each other
Her tits are Pablo Picasso & Paul Gauguin kissing each other and creating the universe together
Her camel toe makes all the philosophers of all time simultaneously babble the most beautiful babble ever heard
Her voice saying the word Hi! is all the words of the French & Italian languages having an orgy together
As we walk to my place together all the conquerors in my Balzac are ready for the chaaaaaaaarge

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Sexy Gardens of Madness
A poem by Wolf Larsen

There can never be enough madness!
Madness is the answer!
And I am the King of Madness!
The planet Earth is a cesspool of blue & green madness
That’s floating in the black vomit of the universe
Only my madness can save the space aliens and the sexy sheep!
Let the human race dance to my madness
As they sing the exploding madness of their brains
To the sun & the moon revolving around & around…

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

You & Your Clone Walking Along Holding Hands
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A field of dandelions are singing to you
The freight trains are jumping out of the dandelions
And the freight trains are kissing you
Dandelions and classical music begin growing out of all the planets & moons
As thousands of clones of you are jumping through my window and dancing all around me
Then all of the symphony orchestras of the world start playing in our heads

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Two Priests & a Nun Making Love 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I smear God and peanut butter all over my bread
And God tastes as good as eating out a whore’s cum-filled delicious pussy
Meanwhile, all the women on Earth are singing rivers of female orgasms splashing across the planet
As I kneel before the altar of the big God Penis
And I swallow the good Lord’s blessing

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Wolf Larsen ****ing Tom Cruise Up the *** on Oprah’s couch
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So the Pope in Rome pulls out his big black Dick
And utters Gregorian chants of Gothic gobbledygook
And ejaculates the holy water all over Wolf Larsen
And pronounces Wolf a saint
Saint Wolf
Then the Queen of England sits on Wolf Larsen’s face
While she recites the cantos of cunnilingus & knighthood
And pronounces Wolf a knight
Sir Wolf
Then the entire Nobel Prize Committee eats out Wolf Larsen’s ***
And with Wolf Larsen’s delicious chocolate around their mouths
Pronounce Wolf the winner
And they hand Wolf a million bucks
So Wolf hires all the whores of Capitol Hill
Along with the transvestite prostitutes Barack Obama, Donald Trump, & Joe Biden
For an Orgy of 40 days & 40 nights
Oh thank you Lord for our daily jism

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Two Polish Sausages in the Mouth, at the Public Toilet
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m the scariest (and sexiest) coal miner from outer space you’ve ever seen!
I used to **** thousands of eyeballs out of my booty hole - 
Every day!
Now I suck John Coltrane’s Dick in public toilets!
Yes I do!
24 hours a day seven days a week my mouth be moving around & up & down that jazz!
And when the jazz notes go flying into my mouth
I swallow!
Yes I do!
So kiss my feet with that bass!
Eat out my *** with that piano!
And happy holidays to you & your family!
Your dog missing?
I ate it!
Yummy, my man!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Kneeling Before the Delicious Pussy Altar of the Great Fertility Goddess
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Im the Poet
I live in the booty hole of a space alien
My mother is a Jewish Tyrannosaurus Rex
My father is a circus clown with the face of Charles Manson
And I was defrocked by 10,000 priests with giant crosses between their legs
I worship the two great testicles of the sun & the moon
And every afternoon my right hand & penis play beautiful piano concertos together

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen also does his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

An Opera of Moans Rising to the Heavens
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My tongue is playing beautiful music inside
Her Baroque-rococo pussy
Inside her beautiful Baroque-rococo pussy is where painters create fleshy murals of smiling naked humanity
Inside her beautiful Baroque-rococo pussy is where musicians create heaven for the ears
Inside her beautiful Baroque-rococo pussy all the statues recite poetry night & day
And the paintbrush of my tongue is painting canvases of joy
Inside her pussy
And all the angels of heaven are flying & singing around us
As her body shakes like a thousand earthquakes 
And her pussy floods forth with fauvist colors
Splashing all over my face
And now my face is dripping with bright colors
And this is my self-portrait

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

My Insanity is More Beautiful than Your Sanity!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Your sanity is the US president with his finger on the atomic button!
My insanity is upside-down buildings running around and laughing!
Your sanity is the marching boots of war marching off to the mushroom clouds!
My insanity is thousands of laughing circus clowns crawling all over the pubic hairs of the American president!
Your sanity is censorship and more censorship and more censorship!
My insanity is the human race all dancing naked together under the stars!
Long live our insanity! Our insanity is beautiful!
All the Poets of the world defecate all over your sanity!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Dog & Marijuana Go Together Good Together
A poem by Wolf Larsen

When I eat dog I taste all the cathedrals of the world dripping Gothic deliciousness into my mouth
When I eat dog a thousand naked nuns sing Picasso’s art to me
When I eat dog medieval monks sing delicious melodies floating through all the ages
When I eat dog I procreate with all the space aliens of the universe
And when you sit on my face afterwards your pussy tastes like tidal waves of Paul Gauguin washing all over me

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Please Whip Me!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Glory hallelujah to the leather whips of joy flying upon human flesh!
Joy to the S&M dungeons of hell!
Amen to the pleasures of the night!
Glory hallelujah to the moans of multitudes of naked bodies writhing with pleasure!
Joy to the strangers celebrating immaculate conception in the dark shadows!
Amen to the seeds of pleasure dripping from our love caves!
Glory hallelujah to the seeds of our sins growing in our wombs!
Joy to the babies born from lust!
Amen to the husbands of cuckoldry raising our children!

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Hymn to the Voices in Our Heads
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The voices in our heads are trains going in all directions
The voices in our heads are delicious dancing hurricanes
The voices in our heads are a chorus of naked monks & nuns singing of desire
The voices in our heads are art nouveau entrances into the great universe of our subconscious
The voices in our heads are the artificial intelligence monsters coming to devour the human race into extinction
The voices in our heads sing to the rhythms of the mushroom clouds pounding & pounding the earth with the end

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Naked Human Race Dancing in the Smiling Sunshine
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The sunshine jumps through the window and grabs me and throws me outside
Outside me & the sunshine dance together
The sunshine & the spermatozoa dancing in my testicles sing together
The sunshine & my spermatozoa sing together an eternal love for the Pagan Gods
And the naked Pagan Gods come out of their hiding places
And the Pagan Gods grab sledgehammers and smash the christian god into pieces
And the Human Race & the Pagan Gods all dance together happily
As the birds sing the joys of the flesh

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

And Many Immaculate Conceptions More
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A fawoop & a fawaap got married in the Cathedral of the Coo-Coo Christ of Cuckoldry
As the organ played endless penises playing in the playgrounds of Eden all day long
And the banjo blossomed with blueberry haired beauties dancing the beautiful booty booty dance
As the fiddle fadoopled & fanippled & foocuckold with the blossoming banjo
And the best man’s baby blooming in the bride’s belly
Was just a little laughing secret for the bride & the best man to know
As the Minister’s meandering eye meandered all over the bride’s beautiful bountiful bosom
And the (officially not) gay groom groomed his eyes all over the good Minister’s goodly looks

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Whispers of Human Extinction
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Ancient Kings & Queens wearing fast food restaurant uniforms
Are serving everyone Mushroom Cloud Happy Meals
As you walk through an urban desert of giant Bauhaus-international-style-hot-dog architecture
Naked women dance everywhere throwing the adjectives of your misery to the winds
The naked men crowd around you trying to hand you their castrated genitals on a silver platter
Later, in the middle of the night,
Artificial intelligence comes for you
And you are disappeared

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Dark Canvas
A poem by Wolf Larsen

It’s raining words all over the universe
And rivers of words carve phrases of poetry through our minds
And each person on earth sits in a huge and empty room
All alone
And then everyone screams endless hurricanes jumping out of their mouths

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Year That Would Never End
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Waterfalls of human blood are splashing everywhere
From beautiful Gothic fountains
And human body organs are floating in the air
For as far as the eye can see
And human heads are growing all over the sky
And all the human heads are reciting endless paintings
To the Poet who's walking towards the Giant Anus at the end of the horizon

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen recites his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Spiritual Journey Through the Tumultuous Seas Inside Our Testicles
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Only God & the philosophers in our testicles
Can know the answers to the eternal questions
Only God & the philosophers in our testicles
Can sing with a voice as pure & innocent as the mermaids jumping out of our booty holes
Only God & the philosophers in our testicles
Can sing us the way to the other planets
Which we can infest with our humanity
Amen

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

I Am The Universe!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For Albrecht Durer

So I was having an interview with all the thousands of Oprah Winfreys in my head
With my hand on the grand writing instrument between my legs
No, it ain’t got nothin’ to do with nice Ms. Winfrey
That’s just the way I sit, with my hand on the grand instrument between my legs
I conquered literature with this grand writing instrument!
And my poetry created the universe with the Big Bang!
And also the universe growing in your mother’s tummy!
Children 

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Burning Down The Renaissance
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen & Vincent van Gogh are together eating a pile of human ears
As big as Mount Everest
And then millions of flying vaginas show up
And demand to be eaten as well
Meanwhile, thousands of Eiffel Towers with legs
Are dancing all around us
So Vincent van Gogh and I pull out our penises and start playing music
And the music sounds like endless Art Nouveau doorways in your brains
Opening up into an infinite number of universes

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Your Butthole Tastes Like Segregation City
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was ****ting New York City out of my ***
And sucking Chicago’s Dick
Somewhere south of where the Dan Ryan Expressway & the Amazon River make love
But then the Dan Ryan Expressway crashed into a thousand moons
And now Sir George Solti is standing in the middle of the Amazon rainforest
And conducting all the space satellites in the sky
And Lori Lightfoot’s face
Is just a mask worn by Richard Jackass Daley

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Santa Claus in a Bikini Dancing on the Beach With the Statue of Liberty
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Thousands of giant Tyrannosaurus Rex dinosaurs in wedding dresses
Are dancing down the avenues and into everybody’s living rooms
And then all the dancing Tyrannosaurus Rexes pull up their wedding dresses
And pull out their big black Dicks
And ejaculate poetry flying through the air
And the words flying through the air become musical notes flying through the air
And the violins are playing delicious human heads on the supermarket shelves
And the clarinet, oboe, & flute are playing a Joan Miro painting
And the harp plays your right hand & your penis a sweet lullaby
Before you ejaculate the ending of the poem all over everybody
And you pull the poem over you like a blanket
And you sleep under the murderous stars

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Yummy! Yummy! Yummy!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Around the world the stomachs of the working-class people are empty!
And the rich look more & more delicious with each passing day!
Capitalist politicians speak endless words!
But words are empty when you’re hungry!
Bourgeois liberal over a bed of noodles with carrots & peas?
Or how about bourgeois conservative with a baked potato and salad?
Or maybe capitalist dictator with some sweet potatoes and pie?
And how about aristocratic royalty for dessert?
Yummy!
Yummy! Yummy! Yummy!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen
Advance permission is given to all to share this poem whether by electronic or physical reproduction, as long as credit is given to the poet, the text is not altered in any way, and the intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Splashes of Musical Notes
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The music paints the sun up in the sky
The choir sings & paints a canvas of mass hunger
And the violins paint the human race - all the billions of faces - staring off into the future
The trumpet & saxophone & drums play wars & revolts & revolutions splashing all over the planet
The harp plays a feeling of helplessness
The flute plays a moment of hope
The music then paints everything black

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Eating Yourself
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem doesn’t want to be you today
The poem wants to run off somewhere
Millions of words falling everywhere
Tidal waves of everything
Everywhere
All the time

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Song of the Reader
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem flies around the reader right and left and up and down and East and West
The poem circles around the Middle East
And the Middle East circles around the reader
And then Hong Kong & Tokyo & Shanghai begin circling up and down and around the reader
And the reader is now circling around and around himself...

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Alphabet is Burning Down
A poem by Wolf Larsen

With my anger howling across the Great Plains
And my brains snowing everywhere
The music is throwing the sidewalks & people & automobiles into the sky
While the choir sings all the voices in your head having a nervous breakdown together
And the nuclear missiles are shooting out of everyone’s ears
And artificial intelligence is going to eat our brains for dessert

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Sweetest River of Her Voice or Boom-ka-Booba-Boom!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Music is in my testicles!
Music is in my booty hole too!
The bellybuttons go flying everywhere
While the violins recite endless moons rising out of the earth
And the bass is turning all your thoughts into calligraphy
And the violins make the calligraphy run & flow like poetry
And the poetry & the calligraphy run & flow along all the walls of the world
And the clarinet makes the calligraphy dance around the human race
And the drums make all of humanity dance around the calligraphy
And then an American predator drone blows everybody up

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Sonata for a Pretty Lady’s Belly Button
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The flute is always playing nipples
And the clarinet is always playing bellybuttons
It takes an entire Symphony Orchestra to play a vagina
And whenever the harpsichord plays
Orgies erupt all over the world
And the saxophone is playing giant penis machines blaring all over the universe
The double bass plays one large container ship after another sailing out of a vagina
Meanwhile, the conductor is writing poetry in the air with his baton
The Poet Wolf is in the audience playing with his own baton

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

His Voice is a Beautiful Painting
A poem by Wolf Larsen

One beer is the piss of God!
Another beer is the piss of the Devil!
Another beer is the piss of Michelangelo!
Please, let God, the Devil, & Michelangelo piss on us from heaven!
Because beer is like cumming your art all over the world
And walking along and watching your art grow into words everywhere
Im digging into the brains of all the planets
To find my words
The words that jump all around you
And smile a thousand sunshines in your direction
A rainforest of marijuana is growing out of the seas of beer
Theres that soft sweet hurricane too

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen also performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

December 31, 2020
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m flying to the moon on a beer with wings
When I land on the moon thousands of mermaids are swimming all around me
The sun in the sky is telling me it’s okay
And suddenly everyone is pregnant with poetry
And the Poetry God is crowned with piss & **** & human cum

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Endless Windows into My Head
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I start screaming poetry at the farm animals
I build castles of insanity on all the planets
I construct cities of craziness on top of everybody’s heads
And my hands erect phrases of poetry that orbit the planet Earth
My penis creates new art movements inside the vaginas of endless women
My children are poems
The ending of this poem is a white gooey mass

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Castle of The Wolf
A poem by Wolf Larsen

In my castle the orgies are forever
In my castle the music sounds like screams
And the rhythms of human bones being beaten against human skulls
The faces in the paintings whisper poetry night & day
The kitchen is filled with the carcasses of dogs & cats hanging from the ceilings
The guards are ghosts from the Poet’s Balzac
My reign lasts until the end of the poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Everyone is Running From the Poem Screaming!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The literary movement of Wolf Larsenism is ejaculating out of penises everywhere!
And the temples of Wolf Larsenism are built soaring up into the heavens!
Where the Devil joyfully sodomizes the angels with Mahler!
And the angels sing pornographic Dadaist procreations!
Until the entire universe is a Dada-ist collage!
That makes all the fish in your Balzac laugh & laugh!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you are very religious.

The Chorus of Darkness
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The monks are singing of eternal loss
God is dying
All the angels are dying
And heaven is cracking and collapsing
A huge dark tidal wave will soon swallow the universe
All the rivers & lakes & oceans are covered with dead fish
All the animals are screaming
The trees are all burning
The crops have all failed
And the human race is jumping off the ledge
Into the abyss
Of this poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Darkness Shall Last Forever
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All our brains are melting
The planets are disappearing
The sun has lost its hello
And somebody has eaten the moon
The music is all screams & crashing
I am painting one canvas after another only with the color black
The people were all eaten by a squirrel long ago
Symphonies are only composed in insane asylums now
All poetry is now being written inside of electrified barbed wired fences
The sunshine was lost long ago
And now this poem has stopped breathing

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Storm is Screaming
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the saints in heaven begin singing dark poetry
Wild colorful flowers begin growing out of all the churches
All the textile mills suddenly magically come back to life
And the textile mills produce endless beautiful poetry flowing across the land
The Québecois language grows like sensuous happy vines all over New England once again
And suddenly everyone in heaven & hell begins crying

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you have an overly sensitive personality, and are easily offended by everything under the sun.

Uncle Sam Sucking My Dick While the Statue of Liberty Eats My ***
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The giant gargoyles are all flying in the upside down sky
Thats falling below my feet
And the giant gargoyles
Are devouring all the tornadoes jumping out of my penis
But suddenly my penis no longer belongs to me
My penis has been confiscated by the landlord
With the help of the Dixiecrat asses in ACAB uniforms
But that was before the Republicrat elephants outlawed time as "immoral"
So time no longer exists
And all the vaginas are floating in the skies of other planets
And the bourgeois pigs in the mud scream Insurrection! Insurrection!
And watch us with the endless eyeballs & ears
Theyve attached to everything everywhere

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

If the Mayor Dont Like Me Peeing on a Tree Than She Can Open Her Mouth!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The elevator just asked me: Are you having trouble making your monthly payment?
So I punched the elevator
And now Im walking around in a maze of screaming artificial intelligence voices
With my brass knuckles doing lots of verbs to everything
And now every day my two-legged gargoyle on roller skates
Serves me the decapitated head of some bourgeois CEO of Artificial Intelligence Inc.
Its not as delicious as dog
But it still makes me as happy as a squirrel getting his nut
As he ejaculates insurrection all over the whorehouse on Capitol Hill

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

10 Million Wolf Larsens Crawling All Over the President’s Pubic Hairs
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I run out into the street naked
Screaming millions of gargoyles flying out of my mouth
And then the street disappears
And I’m floating around in some children’s painting
And then the Chicago Police Department
Pull out their guns and fill me full of abstract expressionism
And now I’m in some children’s painting pissing abstract expressionism all over the Chicago Police Department
So the Mayor calls in the National Guard
But all the national guardsmen start laughing & laughing at the police dripping in abstract expressionism
And then the national guardsmen get hungry
And they eat the mayor & the police & the rich
And then the national guardsmen have to take a ****
Guess what happens next?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

300 Million Americans All Ejaculating All Over the 3 Branches of Government!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

What do I care if the President is a skinny *** donkey or a fat elephant?
I just want to piss my poetry all over Washington DC!
What do I care if I live in a liberal or conservative police state?
I just want to paint naked bodies all over the 3 branches of government!
I want to paint naked bodies all over heaven & hell
In all of the art styles ever invented
And I want to ejaculate NEW art movements all over the faces of all the donkey asses & elephants as well
So join me in ejaculating your art & poetry all over the faces
Of all the donkey asses & elephants of America

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

1970s Butt ****ing Joy on Capitol Hill
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m disco dancing with all the space aliens that jumped out of everybody’s balls
Because Saturday night is dripping off of everything
And all our venereal diseases want to have fun
At that whorehouse on Capitol Hill
Where all the donkeys & elephants in sexy lingerie
Are making extraterrestrial communications with the Transvestite Founding Fathers of 1787
And the Transvestite Founding Fathers are giving blow jobs to the Fortune 500 executives
As the mountains of money
And herpes 
Are traded
At the Capitol Hill Whorehouse Jubilee

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Please God, Ejaculate Your Happiness All Over Me
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I want to be so happy!
I want to be as happy as a zebra flying around & around your head
As a symphony orchestra plays your emotions jumping up & down
Like 10,000 monkeys smoking crack on the moon together
While the clouds of the blue sky
Float out of the vagina in a painting
Being created by the colors spurting out of my penis
Because Mother Teresa won’t swallow
When she blows me

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Music Is Tornadoes & Sunsets
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All of our brains are on fire
As we swim around our fathers’ Balzacs searching for the meaning of life
Because the universe is a great big wet pussy
So why not eat the 4-legged space aliens that go “woof! woof”?
And invite a stranger into your wife’s bed?
And now millions of Pablo Picassos are all swimming in your wife’s vagina
And swimming & swimming towards billions of suns in the universe

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

I Am Symphonies
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I write poetry with brass knuckles
All my flying words are bullets
All my illegitimate children cry out my poetry when theyre born
I laugh while I filet men & fish alike
But I prefer to eat fish & pussy
I am a 2 legged Wolf
I devour my enemies
And I **** my enemies all over all the planets
And flowers & poetry grow out of my ****
And the flowers & poetry grow into symphonies
All over the universe
And now space aliens everywhere
Dance to the symphonies
Of Wolf

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Q-Wolf (Introduction to a Theory)
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Humans are really extraterrestrial ballet dancers that eat music
After eating music we **** poetry onto huge conveyors in poetry factories
Then our brains are shipped to different planets via flying shoes
And this causes the spermatozoa to swim around in our balls
Then every Wednesday, a new President of the Holy Order of Diarrhea
Orders all the puppies of puppydom to become the delicious adjectives
That make all the words at the end of this poem drool & drool
With all of the colors of the rainbow

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Do Penis to the Music
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The music jumps you from here to there
The music runs tornadoes around & around you
So you kiss all the tornadoes that ever happened
As a thousand chicks with dicks come home with you
And the rolling-rolling-rolling assembly lines all sing your songs
As you jump back from there to here
Do you have enough hellos?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Smiles & Death & Cherries
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I dig into the earth and I throw a thousand corpses into the poem
Then I murder you all with words
And happy rainbows shoot out of all your corpses
Then I devour all your corpses as Charlie Chaplin & Josephine Baker dance around me
And now Josephine Baker & I procreate a bunch of Art Nouveau together
And as we **** like a Vietnam War together next to your corpse
You sing us a Star-Spangled Banner of herpes happiness

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Symphony No. 1 with Bullets
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Brahms & Beethoven are flying & flying around each other
And the tornadoes fly out of the music and attack the universe
And a million transvestite space aliens running for President of the USA
Are dancing & dancing to Elvis Presley playing Russian roulette with Igor Stravinsky
As Wassily Kandinsky & Arnold Schonberg paint a symphony of fauvist colors together
And all the birds go insane with color & music
And crash into the ending of the poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

10,000 Violins Playing Insomnia
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the torpedoes are shooting out of this poem
All the insomniacs begin beating & beating on the night sky
Then all the insomniacs begin pulling their brains out of their heads
And splattering their brains on the pavement
As theyre screaming paintings at each other
Then the sky crashes into Cubist pieces
And the Poet picks all the pieces of the sky off the ground
And creates a mammoth Cubist sculpture with it
And now all the insomniacs are vomiting the ending of the poem all over you

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Religion of the Poet’s Penis
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The grandiose temples built in homage to the Poet’s Penis
Stretch across the world in an architectural orgasm
That blesses the two universes of eyes in our heads
With a beauty that only the space aliens can understand
Because Wolf Larsen is a space alien
And His words that jump & play & dance from poetry to symphonies to poems
Are made out of the Great Poet’s Spermatozoa
Which is why Wolf Larsen’s testicles have been declared a world heritage site

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Playing Russian Roulette With a Robot
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The robots are together digging our mass graves
The mass graves where the human race shall sleep forever
Including our children
Artificial intelligence is a giant hand that will strangle each & every one of us
Artificial intelligence is an execution squad
That will line the entire human race against the wall
The more power we give this artificial intelligence
The more we are putting a loaded gun to our heads
Imagine all the billions of people on this planet
Simultaneously putting a gun to their own heads
And pulling the trigger

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen
Advance permission is given to all to share this poem, in both Internet & physical form, as long as credit is given to its author, the poem is not altered or edited in any manner, and the intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Portrait of Anal Sex Love 
Painted by Wolf Larsen

His booty hole is an entrance to an art heaven in the sky
His eyes are like two planets revolving & revolving around each other
That is, his eyes are two planets of billions & billions of naked people all fornicating & fornicating
His smile is the medieval ages & the Italian Renaissance creating erotic art together
I watch him with my lust drilling down the walls in bright reds & blues & yellows & pinks
And right now, every Artist in the world is painting his face with all the happy colors in my balls

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Painter With Only Words
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I just want to create endless universes in the canvases of your minds
I want to make your everything grow with endless you bursting inside of you
I am a tidal wave of symphonies headed towards you
I am all the tongues of the world inside the painting between your legs
And so you throw open your legs to rock & classical & the Poet’s Spermatozoa
Because you want the next generation of gods
To be milking at your breasts while you’re frying eggs
In front of the sunrise of poetry growing yet again
In your tummy

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

I Inhale All the Readers Up My Nose!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Were dancing like the mushroom clouds are already here
Were dancing like artificial intelligence has already conquered us
Were dancing inside of some canvas being painted by the Poet
Because all you readers were swimming in the Poets maze of spermatozoa
9 months before all the canvases of the world
Were painted with the Poets colorful spermatozoa

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

I Am a Jewish Carpenter of Words
A poem by Wolf Larsen

First I start chopping & cutting & shaping the words with a chainsaw
Then I tie the words to the stars with some rope
Then I attach an outboard motor to one of the stars
And I start moving the stars & the words down the Chicago River
Until we reach Paris
Where I sprinkle Impressionism all over the poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Heavenly Palace of Happiness
A poem by Wolf Larsen

In a glorious whorehouse in heaven
Gothic penises & pussies decorate the walls with heavenly joy
And Michelangelo is painting the ceiling with the delights of the flesh
And beautiful naked Poets sing the joys of immaculate conception
While the women of all races are breathing statues of beauty
And the beds are made of flowers
And the musicians play decadent symphonies of moans
As the naked bodies create a moving mosaic of flesh 
In the Palace of Happiness
In Heaven

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

My Penis is Laughing
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Only the gods in our Balzacs can understand Wolf Larsen’s poetry
Only our rising erections can understand the meaning of life
Only our feet up the asses of the capitalist politicians will bring world peace
Her voice creates a phrase of poetry that sings our happiness into the sky
Her giant vagina speaking to us from the clouds
Is the sweetness of the female orgasm upon our lips
And when she swallows the Dadaist collages from our Balzacs
All the transvestite Attila the Huns in our heads
Will jump out of our ears
And conquer the earth & the heavens for all the penguins in Antarctica

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Flute & Drum Playing Swiss Cheese Together
A poem by Wolf Larsen

It’s space alien hieroglyphics swirling-&-flying around you
It’s all the buildings jumping around you
As you walk your dog through the Milky Way Galaxy
Phrases of poetry are constantly jumping out of all the stars
As all the space aliens make love around you
And then the flute dances you back to earth

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Crazy Parade
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Skyscrapers are running around naked
And people & dinosaurs & kangaroos are jumping out of the music
And the music is bright colors & violent verbs & naughty nouns
And the space aliens & sex robots are dancing to the music
And God is making a pornographic movie with the Virgin Mary
And God wins an Oscar Award for his studly performance
And all the penguins in Antarctica are applauding & applauding

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

You’re Walking East & West At the Same Time
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Huge collages suddenly grow & grow everywhere you look
And then the music crashes through all the collages
And the music jumps through millions of pussies
And the music becomes a maze of Byzantium art 
And the reader walks around in this maze of Byzantium phrases of poetry growing in all directions
And then the reader chops himself in half
And the reader walks East & West at the same time

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Canvas of Dog & Human Blood, Feces, Cum, & Paint
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m not a liberal
I’m not a conservative
I’m a cannibal
People taste as delicious as symphonies
People are as delicious as sex
People are as delicious as puppy
(I lie, puppy is more delicious!)
Even the puppy that ate the puppy with me agreed

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Sunday Morning, Studio Apartment, Empty Beer Cans Everywhere
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I live in a universe made out of buildings
Phrases of poetry are growing everywhere
The space alien orgies inside our heads
Are always singing a chorus of Italian Renaissance hamburgers
To the endless dancing Ronald McDonald clones
Parading down the street
And into the big vagina at the end of the universe

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Of Course I’m High!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The most beautiful temples of cannibalism
Are growing on all the planets!
Cannibalism is a delicious heaven waiting for us!
Because cannibalism is a symphony!
The Symphony of Cannibalism!
The canvases of cannibalism, made with bodily fluids
Are like a gastronomical cubism
The culinary arts of cannibalism
Are calling you!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Happy is You
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the shoes in your apartment jump up and start dancing to the music
The clarinet is splashing happy everywhere
The violins are flying this way and that
The ukulele is laughing and laughing
And a poem smiles upon the reader

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Fernand Leger Painting Words on a Page
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The semen of the saints washes us with beautiful sins
And erotic murals of human flesh on building walls
Is the music of paint & nudity & art
Splashing all over the world
And the fertile earth receives the art of flesh & nudity with open legs
And now giant sculptures of nipples & booties & breasts are growing everywhere

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Italian Renaissance on the South Side of Chicago
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am the spawn of generations of evil on both sides of the Atlantic and beyond
I am a French Jewish Irish Catholic Viking - yes! 
And I am still part pagan & Neanderthal!
As part Neanderthal & part Homo sapiens I am two! I am not one!
And I will castrate all the men on the planet on the night I proclaim Myself the New God
My Sperm shall be the only word
And your chopped up tongues & testicles with a baked potato is...
Well, as delicious as a Picasso!
You know why your dog is missing, don’t you?
He was as delicious as the Italian Renaissance

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Skyscrapers of Marijuana Growing Out of Bottles of Beer 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I be the most invisible mother****er you’ve ever seen!
I eat art & literature out of all your booty holes!
Picasso & I be having sex together in the Louvre & Musee d’Orsay & the public toilet
And now the human race dances to Jackson Pollock as I ejaculate my poetry all over everybody’s naked bodies
And we conquered them sheep****ers in 1066 and we thrust our sword straight into the testicles of England
And we enjoyed it
But we enjoyed even more ejaculating French into the wonderful universe of English wives & daughters

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Our Penises Are Crashing into Earth from Outer Space & Now Volcanoes Are Erupting All Over the World!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So Im walking inside your brains
And youre walking inside my brains
Were both sailing down a river of beer together
It's a river of beer flowing through a forest of marijuana
The music is an electrical guitar penis
****ing the world up the ***

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Wolf Larsen Blowing Frosty the Snowman
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So I’m ejaculating a winter storm all over the North American continent
And everybody’s ejaculating poetry all over the pages
And God is ejaculating life all over the earth
And God’s tits suddenly begin spewing rivers & waterfalls everywhere
And God’s gay buttocks are dancing from Eastern to Western Hemisphere and back again
And the winter storm is carrying away all the people & buildings & cars
Into the big black song of outer space

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Dinner with a Wolf
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The irresistible cannibalism of your smile
All the eternal orgies of your happy hands
And your eyes of jazz music
With your one blue eye rolling around-&-around the Western Hemisphere
And your brown eye looking out over the Eastern Hemisphere
As we sit together in this candlelight dinner
Of human limbs on our plates
Your voice is the most soothing music of green valleys & snowy mountains
And our sexual genitalia are as excited as a jazz solo
Tonight, we’ll fornicate a beautiful canvas together
On a bed of human screams
I’ll open my legs
And you can penetrate me with your World War III
And ejaculate all your monsters into me

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Wolf Dancing Naked in All the Gardens of the World
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am a French Viking
From the South Side of Chicago & Alaska & 50 other places
I filleted fish and I could filet you
But I would prefer to be dancing naked in the Garden of Eden
I’m a Jewish French Viking
All my words spurt out of my kosher meat like the greatest cognac you’ve ever tasted
I’m an Irish Catholic Jewish French Viking
My fists could punch the meaning of life into you
But I would prefer to dance naked on the street corner
And the bizarre maze of self-imposed Byzantian bureaucracy regarding me drinking a beer?
Did the Spanish-French Jew bring that love affair of alcohol over to the New World?
The Viking in me is a sword through your gut (if I have to)
And then I’ll do things to you after your death that you’ll be glad you are dead
But I would prefer not to chop your head off, slice open your belly, and pull out all your body organs
Because I’m a nice guy!
So why not leave me alone?
When I’m dancing naked in the park or on the subway train or on the street corner

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Song of the Carnivore
A poem by Wolf Larsen

This poem is mooing and oinking-&-oinking-&-oinking with the musical sounds of animals
This poem is covered with blood as the knife slashes the animals into a beautiful collage of slaughter
Of animal carcasses hanging from the roof of the poem
And this phrase of poetry is a moving-moving processing line of animal carcasses
And this phrase of poetry is the highway
Where the 18 wheeler freezer trucks carry all the delicious verbs & adjectives & nouns
To the supermarket and our kitchens where the meat calls to our mouths like a prayer of yummy-yummy-yummy
And the animals mooing & oinking & oinking & oinking in the frying pans
Is a delicious symphony to our ears
With the spices of poetry thrown in
And onto our plates with the happiness of aromas reaching our noses
And our mouths salivating with a glorious carnivorous desire
The first taste is like heaven

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Sonata for Sex with a Stranger
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Your pussy tastes like cannibalism
The flute is kissing down your thighs toward your feet
And the violins are making the world go round & round
And the trumpet is throwing kisses all over your face
And now the saxophone stands up
And the saxophone starts painting art in all the caves of the world
And as the saxophone plays youre dancing in fields of flowers
As the tongue of the sun kisses you all over
And now the drums play earthquakes
As waves of rivers from the Female Orgasm Goddess begin bursting forth
And now youre laying in the suns rays looking up at the blue sky
And the happy words of clouds are flowing above in joy

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Statue of Liberty Sitting on Wolf Larsen’s Face
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I grab a chainsaw and I cut up the Italian Renaissance
Into a postmOdern-poRnOgraPhic-sCuLptuRe
And then I parade the Italian Renaissance through the trailer parks of America
And then everybody in the trailer parks of America ****s the Italian Renaissance up the ***
As the Demopublican & Republicrat politicians of America make speeches as they stand inside of big boiling pots
And then all the American people say grace and praise Satan
As they sit down to a delicious bipartisan dinner of Demopublicans & Republicrats

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Hi! I’m an Orangutan! I mean Homo Sapiens!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Splashing down Mount Everest
Is the female orgasm
And in the spring
Symphonies & poetry grows
All over the city
And then the man’s Spermatozoa
Creates the Big Bang!
Which grows inside the galaxy of your mama’s tummy
Until the symphony 9 months later

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Poetry is Insanity, Insanity is Poetry
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I stack millions of brains on top of each other to create the poem
I **** the poem with thousands of languages
The words dance out of the poem and into your brains and out of your ears and up into the sky
Then everybody’s thoughts fly up past the sky and into the universe
We all jump from the floating scrotum called the planet Earth
And into the big orgy of poetry

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Another Winter of Death Painting Everything Black
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was writing poetry with too many heads
And now each line of poetry is thousands of hearts beating
And the cold winds are carrying my death everywhere
And endless doors are opening & closing in each poem
And all the doors lead into other else’s imagination
And now wave after wave of memories of millions of people are drowning you
So you grab ahold of the sky
And you pull yourself up into heaven
Where God is waiting for you with his humongous Boner

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

She Sings Hundreds of Colors Splashing All Over a Canvas
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Thousands of tongues & vaginas are singing an opera together
While all the skyscrapers are ****ing an apocalypse into the sky
And while all our heads float up past the sky into the universe
Birds fly all around our heads and sing us poetry
And more poetry drips out of all the paintings
And more poetry drips out of all the music
As the AI robots dance all over the earth
Celebrating our extinction 

Copyright 20921 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Wolf & Satan Passionately Kissing
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Satan and I are making love
In the Garden of Eden
And God comes up playing his penis like a saxophone
And his saxophone like a penis
And the naked Virgin Mary is standing above Satan & I making love
And she’s singing operatic arias
And Satan is singing the most sensuous tenor
As I sodomize Satan with my beautiful thick pen
And then my pen ejaculates the words of this poem into Satan
As God ejaculates all the musical notes from his saxophone
All over us
Amen 

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Every Time They Open Their Mouths We Laugh & Laugh & Laugh
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Russians aint gentrifying us out of our neighborhoods
Nor are they Chinese or Koreans
Rich whites driving Porsche Cayennes telling us poor whites how privileged we are
The rich whites whitewash the history of a black man lynched every day when the Democrats ran the South
And whenever a rich white liberal sneezes the "militant" black nationalists look concerned and ask: We sick boss?
(Donations youve got lots of friends)
And here in the North I live in super-segregated Blue State Chicago
The more these Porsche Cayenne driving animal-rights crusading holier-than-thou donkey-voting clowns
Open those holes in their faces
The more I laugh
Rich donkey or rich elephant?
I laugh & laugh & laugh at all of them

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen
Advance permission is given to all to share the above poem either in Internet or physical form, as long as the poem is not edited, the poet is given credit, and the intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Wolf Larsen ****ing the Roman Empire Up the ***
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m playing music with the 10 million skyscrapers inside your head
And Tchaikovsky is inside your Balzac conducting all your spermatozoa
Into a beautiful waltz
While the music falls like waterfalls
Into everybody’s heads
And as the Roman emperors all wait in line to give Tchaikovsky & Wolf Larsen blow jobs
Tchaikovsky & Wolf Larsen are smiling at each other
As Nero blows Tchaikovsky
And Caligula blows Wolf
And now Tchaikovsky & Wolf are ejaculating their music & poetry everywhere
And the universe is pregnant!
9 months from now God will be born

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Somewhere I Shoved the Segue Up My Own ***
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Factories were growing out of Claude Debussys head
Then a sex robot kicked Claude Debussy in the nuts
And Claude Debussy vomited the night sky all over us in the most beautiful musical notes youve ever seen
So me, the sex robot, & Caligula chopped up Claude Debussy and ate him
Later the orchestra was ****ting Claude Debussys notes all over the audience
That even a subway rat high on booty-booty-nipple-nipple could love

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Little Itty-Bitty Dragons Flying All Around Me
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The English language has an orgasm whenever I pick up my pen
English loves for me to pee all over it
I take a **** at the doorstep of English
And Shakespeare loves me and sucks my Dick for it
My Québecois ancestors are the ones that gave the guns to the Indians to shoot the English
And this entire poem smiles at the thought of that

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

I Am Wolf
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m the greatest psycho killer Poet
Who has ever jumped out of a *****’s pussy
I stick my Dick-paintbrush into the big pussy of the canvas
And I create all the art of God’s testicles spurting out into the universe
My sword yearns to slash its poetry through all men
And My Penis crashes through everything
My Penis crashes through all the cities & planets & solar systems of your pussy
500 pussy holes have known the great John Coltrane of My Penis
My Penis sings like a thousand roosters
And my scowling eyes turn men into puddles of flesh 
All the universe yearns to be dripping in my spermatozoa
My sperm swimming towards the sun inside of you
Is the answer to everything

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Hundred Belly Buttons For Everyone
A poem by Wolf Larsen

We’re all sex robots that jumped out of the Virgin Mary’s Vagina
And now we’re all playing the Sex Robot Musical Concerto
With our bellybuttons
And now space aliens are all rollerskating in-&-out of the paintings
The paintings that are being created by all the music 
All the music that’s flying out of all the planets
Those two planets that are bouncing around down there
Just under that spaceship you’re always playing with

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Karroooo - Harrroooooo - Hiiiiiyyyaaa
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was ****ing your jokes
With a penis I borrowed from somebody else
Because my penis had too many diseases that day
Afterwards you & I snorted Shakespeare & Milton & Chaucer up our noses
As we drank a river of champagne
That was pouring out of some whore’s cum-filled vagina
And then giant waterfalls of colorful words
Started pouring out of the Poet’s mouth
As the night jumped out of God’s bootyhole
And blanketed the sky with black

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

An Army of Julius Caesar & Steven Wright Clones Conquering All the Moons in Your Studio Apartment
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I ate the planet Earth with all the 20,000 mouths growing out of my face
And then I was attacked by an army of bellybuttons
So I hid inside the anus of Richard Nixon
And then Richard Nixon turned into Woody Allen
And now all the skies of other planets are filled with extraterrestrial buttholes
That are all reciting this poem to you
From outer space

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Bugs Swimming Around the Sky
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All my spermatozoa is swimming through the Louvre
While I’m slicing the universe into a Cubist sculpture
With my contagious Penis
And of course now all the nuns of the convents of the Middle Ages
Are pregnant with the symphonies in everybody’s balls
So Beethoven is conducting a Symphony of a Hundred Construction Sites
And all the Construction Workers are musicians
Who create a universe of sounds
With urban sculptures
And musical buildings
Across the landscape

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Fresh Fish
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Mozart piano happiness is floating around all the fish
Who are all swimming out of the supermarket and into one of Mozart’s piano sonatas
And now all the fish are jumping in-&-out of the English alphabet
And the alphabet is rolling along like an assembly line
And all the animals are jumping out of the English alphabet
While God with her big hairy pussy sits on Uncle Sam’s face

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

I Smoked a Bowl of You
A poem by Wolf Larsen

There is a piano in your Balzac
Being played by Liberace 
As he performs fellatio on the blue sky
Fellatio is a verb swimming around in your brains
As you build a mountain of nouns out of decapitated heads
Because you work as a guillotine operator
For the Martian Extraterrestrial Force of Surrealistic Orgasms
Which protects a military base of nuclear weapons inside of a preposition
What is a preposition?
I dont remember
Because my brains have been infected by a computer virus
That comes from all the sick space aliens in Julius Caesars balls

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Dooba Ding Ding Ding
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You’re walking out of a collage of breasts & talking lips & spaceships
And you walk straight into a sunrise made with other people’s dreams
Somebody is playing a musical instrument made out of sexual organs
Then somebody else pulls out a bunch of aircraft carriers & talking penises & question marks out of their brains
You go as insane as 10,000 mental hospitals all talking Mozart melodies to each other
And then your mother walks into the room
And has a heart attack

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Right Hand, Penis, Saturday Night
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I kiss you with musical notes
And the musical notes create mountains & sunsets
And happy sailboats are smiling across the sky
As I put my penis in your mouth
Because your sexy toes are my Picasso
And the guitar dances the moon around the earth
And the earth smiles like a great big orgasm
As the tea kettle sings “I’m cumming! I’m cumming!”

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Weekend Afternoon
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Strawberry ejaculations of pink & blue
And trees of love growing out of our crotches
Happy bouncing booties
Nipples in the sunlight
A sea of vaginas as far as the eye can see
Orchestras of sexual genitalia
Musical sex waves
The poem waves its hand at you to say “hi!”
And then the poem blows you
And you ejaculate all your thoughts into the poem
And you float around the moon
As you sigh

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Hop! Boom! Bleep! Bop!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The sky jumps up
The universe jumps down
All the planets are flying around you
God smiles at you as he pulls out his penis-paintbrush and paints the world
And then all the men in the prisons begin dancing in their jail cells
As the walls of all the jail cells become orange & purple & blue & yellow & red
And all the prisoners pull out their penises and ejaculate the music everywhere

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his plays & poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

I Am Everything! I Am Always! I Am My Own God!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I burn down every bridge behind me
I take a wrecking ball and smash to pieces all that came before me
I pull out my mighty pen and I ejaculate the hordes of Wolf all over the world
I slash & cut my enemies 
And as they lay dying
They watch me making happy with their women
I defile their god with my semen
I dress their sons in dresses
And I make their sons dance the moon & the stars & the sun for me
My sword is the final word
I marry all their daughters in a pagan ceremony of joy
And a year later 100 more Wolves are born

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Drunken Words Falling Off the Page
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Mitch Hedberg is turning words into laughter
And the laughter is growing out of the walls
And all the inanimate objects of the world are laughing everywhere
And the vaginas start laughing everywhere
And all the penises are flying off into laughter & poems & daydreams
And the daydreams are crashing into reality
So reality flies off to a different year
And everyone is jumping into each other’s heads looking for reality
So the Poet eats all the reality
And now billions of people are ****ting reality all over the planet

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Blammer Whooppee Bing Bong!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I chop up my brains
And I put them on a plate in front of you
As you eat my brains your head suddenly becomes a humongous testicle
Millions of Shakespeares are swimming around the humongous testicle of your head
Suddenly your penis becomes the Mayflower sailing across the desert
In one of Salvador Dali’s paintings
Which is dripping out of the paintbrush
Of Wolf Larsen’s Penis
After Wolf has ****ed Dali’s wife
And then Wolf takes out his gun
And shoots a bullet through General Franco’s head

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Eat Your Own Head
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Schizophrenia begins growing everywhere
As words are shooting back & forth
As all the mouths floating out of your computer screen
Tell you lots of blue sky
As you climb over mountains of human corpses
On your way to the end of the poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry & plays on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Fried Medieval Art With Pesto Sauce
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’ve been in some other universe
Eating the poetry out of the booty holes of Jesus Christ, Pablo Neruda, & Picasso
It tastes like your brains
Which I fried last night with a bunch of spices & collages & operatic arias
Sometimes your erect penis welcomes me to the land of the Wizard of Oz
But we were space aliens back then

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Everyone Dancing Around Mushroom Clouds
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I suddenly jump out of thousands of toilets
While the poem screams in a 360° angle around you
And the scream flies through everyone’s brains
While the mushroom clouds dance out of the music
And an ai virus hypnotizes the human race
While the reader suddenly jumps out of thousands of toilets

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

A Warm February Day
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I want to fly off to French
But I don’t know how
And the flute & the alphabet are flowing & crashing & swimming together
And the naked bodies of the flute & the alphabet are making love
In a pink pond where
A waterfall of happy nouns and verbs are falling
And then the sun has an orgasm of words across the solar system
And that’s when I take out my AK-47 and shoot the English language to pieces

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

The Eastern & Western Hemispheres Ejaculating All Over Each Other
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You circle around the universe
Before you shoot through a million minds
And everybodys spermatozoa is swimming around you
As the sky and the ground roll-and-roll around-and-around each other
And then your penis shoots off into the sky
And causes World War 3

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Self Portrait in Marijuana Smoke
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My eyes are daggers into your minds
I carve my words into your brains with joy
My smile throws your clothes off in a second
Words & bullets are dancing around you
Whenever I walk by
Open up your subway tunnel to me
And my train be cummin’ choo-choo-chooin’ on in

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Yummy You! Yummy Me!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So Wolf Larsen’s choo-choo-train is choo-choo-chooin’ through Mark Zuckerberg’s subway tunnel
And happiness and sadness and anger are waltzing around each other
To the music of gunshots and masturbations and poetry
And then happiness & sadness & anger have a menage-a-trois
As the music goes up & east & blue & orange
And now the music becomes as delicious
As my semen

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Orange Dawn on a Black Canvas
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I kiss the sunlight
I make love to the suns naked body
And all the yellow of the suns naked body blesses me with symphonies
Symphonies made out of giggling nipples
Symphonies of strawberries & bananas & oranges
Symphonies of spermatozoa splashing from all the concert halls of the world

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Another Warm February Day
A poem by Wolf Larsen

She sings the spring landing all over the earth
Her voice is the sunshine
Her pussy is the sun in the sky
Her pubic hairs are my forests
Which I walk through as I sing to all the happy naked people in the trees
And her eyes are stars of drunkenness in the sky
Her sexy feet play the harp
As her belly button rises in the sky
Like sunrises & sunsets of female orgasms splashing all over the earth

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Fuppa Giggly Gong!

The cannibalism tree is growing out of the music
And the music & the poetry dance around each other
As the earthquakes rearrange the world into a jigsaw puzzle
And each instrument of the orchestra plays a different Cubist painting
As the subway train flies from one flowery planet to another
Until you drown in the Poet’s imagination

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Sunday Afternoon, Church Crowd, Cheap Motel
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The piano notes & words dance with the rain together
As the married couples (not to each other)
Create Italian masterpieces in bed together
Their naked bodies doing a Michelangelo-Picasso-Leger sculpture together
And the symphonies & sculptures & paintings of immaculate conception
Are being sung by the birds in the nearby trees
As the seeds of Glory Hallelujah are planted in all the womens solar systems
To take home to their husbands this evening
And operatic areas of waaaaaaaaaaah! 9 months from now
The family values of sssssssshhh!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Klupity Fwooppee Boingg!!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The landscape keeps moving all about
As you walk across nations & centuries & styles of music
And on both sides of you
The buildings dance from one century to the other
And the faces are all staring at you with their collages of noses & mouths & eyes
As your brains poor and ooze out of all the holes of your body
And then the street disappears into your home
Where you sit on rotting human corpses
And recite your poetry to the goldfish

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Delicious People!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I penised so many women
Before I became a virgin 
From all that immaculate conception
And now lets eat the railroads of poetry phrases
Highways of words splashing out of my penis
And we erect endless tomorrows to topple the endless yesterdays
As I ejaculate the human race into Shakespeares mouth
And as Shakespeare swallows all my tenements & mushroom clouds & symphonies
I beat my chest like the greatest caveman that has ever lived!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry and YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Tinder
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I turn the sun on 24 hours a day
As the nuns & monks are disco dancing to immaculate conception
As the sun & the moon dance together in her braless T-shirt
As she walks hand-in-hand with Frankenstein from the movies
To a love cave of a thousand orgasms
Where she’ll let him fill her full of English literature over & over again
Until they’re both laying there floating off into a blue sky together

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tonywalt

Love Coke Nose

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Licking Bad English Off My Dick
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My penis is the sunshine!
The sun in my head
Is the greatest creator of yellow orgasm
In all the universe!
I Wolf Larsen is the god of everything blue & green & yellow & purple
Splashing all over these canvases!
Night & day of everything crashing on canvas after canvas... 
I am the Shakespeare of painting!
I am the Picasso of symphonies!
I am the Jackson Pollock of poetry!
I am Wolf Larsen!
I am the timpani drums pounding & pounding...
I am the entire brass section ejaculating the ending of the poem all over you!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

> Love Coke Nose


Oh, I get it, from the video, thank you!

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Praise to All the Holy Butt ****ing in the Italian Renaissance
A poem by Wolf Larsen

While Im ****ing the nun my wife is sitting on her face
While Igor Stravinsky paints the three of us in endless splashing colors of music
Then God mounts the three of us with his three mighty paintbrushes
And God splashes three different universes
Of medieval Gregorian chants
Up our booty holes 

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry & plays & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Warm Gooey Poetry
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You listen with your 10,000 ears
You feel the words becoming your skin and your skin becoming the words
You smell the adjectives and you **** the nouns and you snort all the verbs up your nose
Your pen is the creator of the universe
And when the women feel your warm poetry in the center of their universe
Their husbands will get a beautiful present 9 months later

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Me! Me! Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

To begin the poem I castrate all the men on the planet
Then I build Temples of Love on top of mountains of human skulls
With the rivers of human blood I write my poetry & paint my paintings
The women bathe naked in the rivers of spermatozoa flowing out of my paintbrush
Waterfalls of my cum & words are now splashing all over the planet Earth

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Mooning The Audience at a Poetry Reading
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Winter & Spring dance and jump around each other
And night & day are crashing and crashing into each other around-&-around the earth
While millions & millions of Mozarts fornicate and write symphonies in all the whorehouses of the world
And the spermatozoa from all the millions of Mozarts flies around and around the earth
And Mozarts spermatozoa becomes musical notes & poetry & graffiti art flying around and around the world
And then the winds carry all the words of the poem away

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his plays, poetry, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Poem of Hunger
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Only Spartacus can save us
Only a proletarian Napoleon can help us
The hardhats must conquer the world
Proletarian masses flowing through the streets with guns in their hands
As the rebellious rank & file soldiers join us
Working-class humanity of white & black & brown skin will flow through everything
And our speeches will flood all the ears with happiness
Jobs for all and poverty for none
Good union wages for everybody
And the bourgeois pigs going around & around all the rotisseries of the world
Make our mouths salivate
With the taste of liberation

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Advance permission is given to all to share the above poem via the Internet or in physical form, as long as the poem is not edited, credit is given to the author, and the intent of such republication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Mozart! Penis! Now!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m attacking the universe with a baseball bat
And music is pouring out of the universe everywhere
Waves and floods of the music are splashing through the streets 
And we’re all rowing huge penises through the waves and floods of music
And now all the space cowboys are jumping out of the huge vaginas in the sky
And the space cowboys sing Frank Lloyd Wright turning the poem into a house

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Art Nouveau Grave Stones
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I stick my 10,000 tongues up your pussy hole
As we waltz through cubist pornography & impressionist pornography & fauvist pornography
And Richard Strauss Sr & Richard Strauss Jr waltz around and around each other
In a spinning tornado of musical notes
That flies around and around the audience
Before the timpani drums crashes all the solar systems to pieces
And all the solar systems of the universe comes falling down on the audience

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

Ronald McDonald Singing from the Roman Forum
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My tongue in your pussy for 1,000 years!
Giant buttholes of opera singers singing the Roman Empire to us!
I want my McDonalds hamburger to be made out of Pavarottis corpse!
Everybody charge!
Lets charge into the symphony of her pussy!
We spermatozoa will swim across the Atlantic Ocean
Until we reach Albert Einsteins mind
And there we will become sunflowers in the Greek sun

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performances poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

A Blue Everything
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A tidal wave of India is splashing all around you
As you split your stomach open
And pull out one solar system after another out of your guts
Somebody else is devouring all the symphonies & paintings & poetry he can eat 
While the symphony orchestra plays rockets & musical notes & laughter crashing through everything
And then your right hand & your penis walk through the forest together
As the poem falls asleep

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

The Italian Renaissance Discovers Elvis Presley
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All of our giant penises are growing in Art Nouveau forests
Where naked gay men dance under huge dandelions
And all the giant penises sing operatic arias
As black she-male dancers
Do the Elvis Presley with Tchaikovsky
With a chorus of 100 singing anuses
Under a moon made out of frozen verbs

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity or insanity.

The Universe is Mine! It Belongs to Me!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I will chop off the heads of all the men on the planet
And then I will stand on a mountain of human heads
And proclaim myself the lover of all women
The women shall worship My Paintbrush as a god
My spermatozoa shall paint one canvas of immaculate conception after another
And my descendants shall draw their swords and charge at all the solar systems of the universe
And on top of mountains & mountains of dead space aliens
My descendants shall make babies and more babies and more babies
On planet after planet
Until all the universe is my poetry

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

The poems in this thread shall appear in a self-published book of poetry entitled: "Blonk! Boing! Bonkers!"

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------

